# Sad news about Canoeman/ Chas



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello

It has been reported on other Forums that Chas or as he is known here as Canoeman has passed away.

RIP Chas.

Krystyna and Fred


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Very sad news indeed.

RIP

Rob


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

He just helped me out a lot a few months ago and a few years ago also. He mentioned on the phone he had some health problems but didn't elaborate. Very sad indeed.


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

Very sad to hear that, his info was always worth reading :-(


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm extremely saddened by this news. I never met him in person, but Chas was a treasure on these forums, and he was helpful and generous to me privately as well. He will certainly be missed.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thats awful!! Thanks for letting us know

Jo xxx


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

So sorry to hear this news, there are many people who have benefited from his advice over the years, he will be greatly missed.

Denise


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

A fountain of knowledge dries up.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

what a shame  

DEP canoeman


----------



## rickuk (Jan 16, 2014)

Condolences to his family
His knowledge and honest information has been a help to everyone, and has been of enormous help to me in planning my move to Portugal.
Rest in peace, you will be truly missed by everyone.
Richard


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

This is a very sad loss to all of us. Canoeman has been generous to a fault with sharing his extensive knowledge of all things Portugal.

RIP Chas.


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

So sad to hear this news, he was both kind and generous with his wealth of knowledge and helped me personally on several occasions when matriculating my food trailer.....RIP Canoeman, you will be greatly missed.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

So very sorry to hear the bad news. My condolences to his family & friends. 

He'll be missed in a big way. 

Does anyone know what he died of?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I understand that Chas had been ill for some time with cancer TM.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks JB....... Cancer is a kak thing.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It's my habit to raise a glass to absent friends at 2100 hours every evening. 

The toast refers to all friends, wherever they may be and whether alive or not and tonight, Canoeman will be especially in my thoughts. 

If anyone out there cares to join me in that same toast at 2100 hours their time, it'd be nice.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

With you tonight TM.


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

condolences to the family of canoeman, a wealth of knowledge .


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> it's my habit to raise a glass to absent friends at 2100 hours every evening.
> 
> The toast refers to all friends, wherever they may be and whether alive or not and tonight, canoeman will be especially in my thoughts.
> 
> If anyone out there cares to join me in that same toast at 2100 hours their time, it'd be nice.




with you tonight


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Condolences to canoeman's family, and a toast!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

21.00 I am in

Rob


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

A good person !! RIP


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Here we go then. 

It's 2100 hours. 

Please see that your glass is properly charged.

To Absent Friends.

God bless 'em all. Wherever they may be.


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Agree with everyone else, he will be greatly missed 
RIP Canoeman


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

Very sad mu thoughts and best wishes to his family. He will be sadly missed


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know why I was convinced that Chas and Canoeman were two different people, both helped me many times. Chas / Canoeman you will be missed, R.I.P. Condolences to his family.
I'll be raising my glass with the rest of you, to those who have gone before (with a side curse to cancer for taking so many from us).


----------



## VinhoVerde (May 2, 2014)

Omnes vulnerant... yet while wounded he still helped and shared generously. 
Thanks CM, you made a difference! 
My condolences to his friends and family.
VV


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes - good guy. A shame.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

I met Chas with his wife at their home a year ago by fluke when we were looking at property and he was 'minding' a friend's house that was for sale.

I did not know until this very moment that Chas and Canoeman were one-and-the same. He was extremely helpful and very generous with his time, both to us and to the friend who had moved back to the U.K. and had left Chas to look after her property.

He has certainly helped me in my 1st year here with his encyclopaedic knowledge, for which I will always be grateful.

I too will share, with Travelling Man, and others, a toast at 9 p.m. to our absent friend as he now travels further.


----------

